# My cold smoke generator



## skaningen (Jan 12, 2013)

Here is my new small build a smoke generator so I can make some cold smoking.

I use a air pump for aquarium to blow the air into the smoking chamber.

Smoke box

 













IMG_0054.JPG



__ skaningen
__ Jan 12, 2013


















IMG_0055.JPG



__ skaningen
__ Jan 12, 2013






Inside the box













IMG_0056.JPG



__ skaningen
__ Jan 12, 2013






First smoke













IMG_0061.JPG



__ skaningen
__ Jan 12, 2013






Connected to Vamp













IMG_0063.JPG



__ skaningen
__ Jan 12, 2013






Some smoke inside the chamber













IMG_0062.JPG



__ skaningen
__ Jan 12, 2013






Skaningen


----------



## chef willie (Jan 12, 2013)

Amazing....a member from Sweden, welcome to the forum. Interesting build....pipes, doors and valves everywhere. Would love to see that in action full of meat....


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 12, 2013)

Clever!


~Martin


----------



## skaningen (Jan 12, 2013)

@Chef Willie thanks to internet we also get enlighted in Sweden and learn how to make great food

here is a photo from my christmas smoke 17 salmons and still space for some more :)













IMG_0294_zps596f3c96.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Jan 12, 2013






Its a combined Vault ,Stump and a extra valve for cold smoking.

here are some more photos of it http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133091/hi-i-am-from-the-south-of-sweden

First sketch after that it i made a lot of changes :)













StumpVault.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Jan 12, 2013






Skaningen


----------



## themule69 (Jan 12, 2013)

that looks like smoke to me. i'd like to see more pics of the smoker in action.

david


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 14, 2013)

Quite the smoker and the generator looks like it is working well.  You have quite a arsenal of smokers and cookers there.  The neighbors must love you.

Welcome to the forum.

Tom


----------



## kanon (May 26, 2013)

Wow .. a great job. i like to have one.


----------

